# My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operation...



## wweiss (Mar 15, 2017)

*My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operation...*


ModelTintBeamIllumination Impressions & Cursory CommentsThrunite TN32 UTcoolExtreme spotA handful and "heavy" - like holding a drain pipe - but this goes away on full power as the tight beam blows out to the limits or your resolution. Beautifully made overall, the reflector/head is endlessly deep and flawless to look at. Gives little perimeter awareness.Thrunite TN12 (v2016) NWwarmFlood with pronounced center spotThin, light, with possibly my best combination of flood and spot. Wish it had the ArmyTek side switch and no tail switch. Hate the tail switch. Tint is very nice and centerpunch is very, very good. Excellent perimeter awareness.Helotex G4coolishFlood with diffuse center spotTough, stubby workhorse with a 4500K flood that shows all my dog-walk Coyotes. Built like a 1972 cement truck. The LED is mounted off center. Excellent perimeter awareness.Streamlight ProTac HL3coolFlood with pronounced center spotGood beam peripheral with very good center punch nearly out as far as needed. Good perimeter awareness.Raybek TL1000coldFlood with diffuse center spotTough workhorse with a flood that shows my dog-walk Coyotes. Built like a 1985 Chrysler K Car. Excellent perimeter awareness.Olight S Mini Baton Titaniumcoolish-warmFloodGreat beam spread & uniformity. Small enough to be used in gastro-endoscopy, packs much more punch and usefullness than expected. Run time on "medium" is unexpectedly long for a single rcr123. Titanium body is cool,retro-60's cool. Excellent perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Predator Pro v3coldExtreme spotNicely felt in the hand, pocketable, the tight beam blows out nearly to the limits of your resolution and caring. Tough and resistant, but the windshield scratches like a lottery card. Gives little perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Prime C2 v2coolish-warmFlood with very diffuse center spotI wish this had a more pronouced center spot - like the TN12 - it would be my favorite as the control side switch is my idea of simplicity. A soldering iron in your bare hand, turbo mode is very bright - for 7-10 seconds or you will spontaneously combust. Excellent perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Wizard XM-L2 "90CRI"way, way warmFloodMy favorite headlight. Warm light shows more details and seems restful. Built tough. Excellent perimeter awareness. The combination of this with the TN12 or Predator is perfect in a dark woods or meadow excursion.ArmyTek Wizard Pro XHP-50very coldFloodThis headlight is efficient and bright. It is bright. Bright it is. Turbo has 2 modes and the highest floods the woods like a fire rescue truck. Gets molten at that level, however - headband mount only. Not for wildlife study - nothing will come within 2 municipalities of you. Excellent perimeter awareness.Prometheus Alpha Readymade MCEnear NichiaFlood with very, very diffuse center spotNuclear holocaust tough, hand made unit is made for space and exo-planet exploration. Tailcap hard to cycle at times. Beam is uniformly floody and color is near perfect - excellent for trail walking. Wish the center spot were punchier - like the TN12. Excellent perimeter awareness.Prometheus Beta QR Nichia 219NichiaFlood with very diffuse center spot at distanceNichia - color rendering is excellent. Throw and usefullness is surprising and excellent for a keychain light. I gift these unreservedly... Excellent perimeter awareness. A great deal in a small and beautiful package. Goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Good fun read. Keep in mind, we are a family forum. So you may want to edit the first lights descriptive piece. :welcome:

I have never been up close to a Helotex, or a 1972 Cement truck, so I have to take your word on that! Oh, and it is probably just me, but I don't get the Sandy Hook reference. 

Welcome to CPF. Post some pics That always makes threads really pop along.


----------



## wweiss (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Will do on the language - sorry - thought I was being a clever lad... 
As far as "Sandy Hook", that's a large sand spit below New York Harbor and I meant it as an obscure reference to Mark Twain who used the expression to mean the LED is misaligned and off- center. 
A 1972 cement truck is form following functional, durable - and stub ugly.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*



wweiss said:


> Will do on the language - sorry ....



Thank you, and welcome.



wweiss said:


> As far as "Sandy Hook", that's a large sand spit below New York Harbor and I meant it as an obscure reference to Mark Twain ....



There is a more contemporary and unfortunate meaning, presumably unintended, and the reason for confusion.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Being around road construction since the early 80's I got the 72 cement truck reference as there were still plenty around back then. They got about 3/4 of an MPG but man were they tough. 

Now the K car if I recall correct was a fragile creature that on paper was meant to compete with the Japanese cars that were absolutely murdering the Big 3 market back then... deservedly so due to our car makers using the cheapest, flimsiest junk possible to cut costs and compete with the Hondas and Toyotas. 
Lee Iococca once said "the dam things were rusting before they left the factory". 

I like your spreadsheet format. Musta taken a while. Well done.
X2 on the pix


----------



## wweiss (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Thanks for your generous comments to my metaphors and format... 
I will do some pix at some point - when I have something intelligent to pic...


----------



## magellan (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Very nice start to a collection with detailed and informative descriptions. Welcome to the CPF!

I had a K car way back when and it was quite reliable.


----------



## wweiss (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: My modest collection - so far - with opinions & comments on efficacy and operatio*

Thanks - and for the welcome here...


----------

